# Is this a military ?



## redline1968 (Jan 24, 2020)

I had this strange bicycle bag laying around. Drab canvas and leather.. It straps to the bars.....upon looking at it I realized it might be military...  if so what would it be used for and is it ww1... thanks


----------



## blackcat (Jan 25, 2020)

Hello;
I doubt, i see him more civil.
Regards;
Serge


----------



## leo healy (Jan 29, 2020)

Looks a nice item, perhaps  its just for maps and touring items when Travelling around the country like maps, compass, and the like ,that we take for granted these days,
  Still a very nice piece,


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 29, 2020)

Thanks  it’s is unusual.


----------



## DaGasMan (Jan 30, 2020)

I agree with Serge. It looks very similar to early hunting equipment. Relatively light canvas with decorative leather reinforcement , nice big drain holes. Simple string straps (elastic?) and hooks to hold the front and back flaps closed. Not indicative of a military piece of equipment. Very similar to a shot bag for small game hunting or trap and skeet. But, I’ve been wrong before.


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 30, 2020)

It straps to the handle bars 2 on the bars and one on the neck.. it could carry ammo easily .its a fabric cord and a  heavy canvas / leather construction.. ..don't think hunting but it's possible one could use a bicycle to hunt (birds?).with but who knows..lol


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 30, 2020)

I was thinking could it be a all weather pre war...sandwich packer and cell phone case. :0:0:0:0


----------

